# EMS in Costa Rica



## Lightlife (Jun 4, 2020)

I am a retread EMT (NREMT 1985-1991) getting back into EMS.  I will be retiring to Costa Rica in the next couple of years and plan to get my AEMT and assist the Red Cross and other support organizations.  I'll also be doing international disaster response with Team Rubicon.  Happy to be here.


----------



## CCCSD (Jun 4, 2020)

TR is one of The Best Vollie groups around.


----------



## dutemplar (Jun 22, 2020)

Cheers and good luck.  Also, let us know how it goes.  I'm looking at putting in papers next year, and we're eying up a few places after chilling with family for a couple of months.  Portugal, Costa Rica and Belize being towards the top of the list.  I'd love to dabble on the side to keep me from getting too bored and blowing the skillset.


----------

